# Bread and Butter Pickles



## wearingair (Jul 18, 2012)

I found what looks like a great recipe for Bread and Butter Pickles. I am going to give it a try when I have enough cucumbers, can hardly wait. Here is the link if anyone would like to give it a try:

http://www.food.com/recipe/bread-and-butter-pickles-71203

If anyone one does, please let me know how the turn out 

wearingair


----------



## Kathyp (Aug 1, 2012)

This sounds just like my grandmothers. I make them every year. Taught my sister to make them last year. The thinner you slice the pickles and onions, the better. You're in for a real treat.


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

that looks just like the one my grandma used also. I actually planted the traditional cucs this year, as opposed to all lemon cucs like I normally plant, so hopefully I will get enough to make some of these also. They are so good!


----------



## alton (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice post. I like it. Thanks for sharing these information. Keep it up.


----------



## Phiddy (Jun 24, 2012)

Only thing I do differently than this recipe; I rinse the cukes twice to remove the salt.


----------

